

Meteor begins scaling work, releases 0.5.1 - debergalis
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/11/20/meteor-051-database-scaling

======
RoboTeddy
Meteor is solving problems like latency compensation
([http://meteor.com/blog/2012/11/19/latency-compensation-
impro...](http://meteor.com/blog/2012/11/19/latency-compensation-improvements-
coming-soon-in-meteor-051)) the Right Way, so that we don't have to do it with
a mess of ugly and buggy callbacks. Writing web applications today sucks, and
Meteor is changing that.

It's really exciting to see it maturing so quickly.

